# Chemical Trails found in Bristol Sky



## fat hamster (Aug 19, 2005)

The info below has just been posted on the Bristol Social Forum by one mrfairsquare@yahoo.co.uk.

Has anyone here spotted one of these "unmarked white jets", then?    



> Chemical Trails found in Bristol Sky
> 
> Chemical Trails being laid down by unmarked white jets are visible
> above our skies. It can be considered fact that "something" is being
> ...


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 19, 2005)

-Why go to all the trouble and cost of flying planes and spraying mind-altering chemicals that keep Bristol's populace in a subdued haze? 

Surely that's what skunk is for...


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Aug 19, 2005)

It's aircraft testing from Filton probably.

Chemtrails loonspud alert!!     Has Windsor moved to Bristol ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh God...memories of the truly hatstand poster Windsor are stirred 

edited to add this link after I did a search for 'chemtrails'
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101367
...for hours of amusement, click miss minnies randon75 link


----------



## JTG (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I saw a jet flying over St Pauls when I was out at 7:00 this morning so it must be true


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 19, 2005)

A right mess of the Bristol Stop The War message board was made a couple of years back by obsessive repeat postings of this from some other conspiracy 'expert'. I'm keeping a close eye on this not happening again.

But free speech necessitates voice is given to this from time to time.

I think it's likely that early scientific research into the phenomena of global dimming may have got sidetracked into conspiracy land, and then gradually morphed over the years.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/horizon/dimming_prog_summary.shtml


----------



## Jangla (Aug 19, 2005)

Riiiiight - and it's completely impossible that a plane could fly through an area of humidity, leave a trail, fly out of the humdity zone and stop trailing, isn't it?!   

Do some research into thermals, thermal bubbles and the like before you post rubbish on chem trails.

Funny how no-one's ever bothered to actually sample these trails, eh?


----------



## madzone (Aug 19, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Oh God...memories of the truly hatstand poster Windsor are stirred
> 
> edited to add this link after I did a search for 'chemtrails'
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101367
> ...for hours of amusement, click miss minnies randon75 link


Lol @ the 'wonderbar' sign off 
Do you think she meant wonderbra?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2005)

Everytime you click random75 you get something different.....


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 19, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> -Why go to all the trouble and cost of flying planes and spraying mind-altering chemicals that keep Bristol's populace in a subdued haze?
> 
> Surely that's what skunk is for...



LMAO thats exactly what i was thinking!   

I often see vapour trails anyhow these days..wonder why


----------



## Isambard (Aug 19, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I often see vapour trails anyhow these days..wonder why



Cos you're SO South Bristol you're almost at the airport!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 19, 2005)

Utter bollocks! Of all the conspiracy theories 'chem trails' are one of the worst.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I've saw the MOD Crop sprayers mixing up chem batches the other day


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 19, 2005)

Feckin hell how BIG did that come out it was only a bloody thumbnail an all.

I'll see if I can get it down  


Ahhhhh thats better


anyway even the pilots get a bit fuddled


----------



## Loki (Aug 19, 2005)

---


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 19, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Feckin hell how BIG did that come out it was only a bloody thumbnail an all.
> 
> I'll see if I can get it down
> 
> ...



You seem to be in the habit of producing some really huge things lately


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 19, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> You seem to be in the habit of producing some really huge things lately



 


That was a might erection I made in the bedroom.








Floor to ceiling 4 doors not a bad job at all.

and not a chemtrail in sight


----------



## treefrog (Aug 19, 2005)

fudgemagnet on Randon75 said:
			
		

> me first please. i havent tickled a tadpole for ages. well not since before i was committed for fellating frogs in my auntie's back garden.



    

*flees*


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 19, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> The info below has just been posted on the Bristol Social Forum by one mrfairsquare@yahoo.co.uk.
> 
> Has anyone here spotted one of these "unmarked white jets", then?



Unmarked in what respect?

Small private jets usually have no markings apart from the registration number which isn't all that big and they usually come in white as standard.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks again Mrs M Im gonn abe called bumscare again for ages    





			
				djbumscare
 said:
			
		

> Hehe, spangled valium munching
> Would certainly make doing nothing that much more interesting...
> Hmmmmmm...


----------

